# TSA announces self-patdown program



## PetalumaLoco (Apr 4, 2011)

But not everyone is happy about it.

Said one unhappy pilot who asked to remain anonymous, "I really think I crossed the line and started touching myself inappropriately - I feel completely violated."

TSA announcement.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 4, 2011)

That is one stupid pilot LOL


----------



## leemell (Apr 4, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> That is one stupid pilot LOL


Check the date.

Ooooooops! Missed the LOL.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 4, 2011)

I pat myself down every day to be sure I'm not carrying any WMD's!


----------

